
Show HN: Octoprice – New Price Comparison Search Engine - octoprice
https://octoprice.com
======
Chris2048
I'd be interested on how such a search engine figures out what's "similar"

~~~
octoprice
Did it work well for you?

~~~
Chris2048
Not really. It can determine, for example, what a watch is, but not which
watches are similar. I'd like it to offer to filter by manufacturer, for
example.

------
bobjordan
This is useful, thanks for sharing.

